# Indian harmonium



## romboid

This instrument is manufactured in India, although an ancient model was introduced in 19th by a french man.


----------



## clavichorder

That's really interesting, I didn't know any keyboard instruments were used in Hindustani music, its really made to fit in nicely. The one hand pumping, the other playing is an interesting way to go.


----------



## Rasa

You mean an extremely unpractical way to go, ofcourse.


----------



## clavichorder

Rasa said:


> You mean an extremely unpractical way to go, ofcourse.


Are you trying to "de-mitigate" me Rasa? I like the fogginess of my mitigation, plus what's wrong with playing with one hand? I guess that's kind of sarcastic, but I do think this instrument adds something cool to hindustani music!


----------



## romboid

clavichorder said:


> I didn't know any keyboard instruments were used in Hindustani music


The hand pumped harmonium is used in Hindustani music, but this video is presenting Carnatic music (from South India).


----------



## clavichorder

romboid said:


> The hand pumped harmonium is used in Hindustani music, but this video is presenting Carnatic music (from South India).


I thought I read that they were not used in south indian music?


----------



## romboid

clavichorder said:


> I thought I read that they were not used in south indian music?


A few carnatic musicians play it, but it is performed in devotional and popular music in the south. Some purists of the north also prefer hindustani classical without harmonium.

Harmonium and electronic keyboard are gaining openings in indian classical music as solo instruments.


----------

